# Good day in St. Marys



## brriner (Oct 24, 2016)

Took my boat and went fishing Saturday with my buddy Wendell instead of heading to the deer woods. The forecasts had been varied saying winds would be 10 or less, 5-10, or 15-20 depending on which you read. We got two quarts of live shrimp and headed out....

When we got about halfway to our drop, I wondered why in the heck we had driven a hundred miles. The water looked like chocolate milk and the wind was howling! We toughed it out, though, and waited for the tide to start coming back in good. With that, the water cleared some, but the wind continued to scream. 

I used the new Minn Kota iPilot all day instead of dropping an anchor. It has the GPS anchor feature and held us close to the spots all day long. Plenty of pep at the end of the day too. This ended up being one of the best days we've ever had for bringing fish home. We've definitely caught more fish, but we've not kept a lot more.

Ended up with some nice trout, redfish, black drum, and a decent flounder.


----------



## thefishingal (Oct 25, 2016)

So I just moved into the area. lol won't ask for your spot but could you share area info where y'all go?
Thanks!


----------



## mdgreco191 (Oct 25, 2016)

How many redfish do you have in that cooler?


----------



## brriner (Oct 25, 2016)

The north jetty area produces well.  Good luck to you.

There are 6 red fish in the cooler.  Why do you ask?


----------



## mdgreco191 (Oct 26, 2016)

brriner said:


> The north jetty area produces well.  Good luck to you.
> 
> There are 6 red fish in the cooler.  Why do you ask?



I was thinking Florida regs, but you were fishing in GA.  In Florida you can only have one per person per day.  So when I saw your cooler I was like, "Holy cow that is a bunch of reds!"

Man I wish the Florida regs mirrored GA's!  We caught a ton of slot reds last November in Daytona, but were limited to one a person!


----------



## mdgreco191 (Oct 26, 2016)

Is that a SBH Bisley Hunter in your Avatar?


----------



## brriner (Oct 27, 2016)

Did the regs change for NE Fl too?  I thought it was on the NW region that went back to 1 per day.

The gun is Super Blackhawk 44.


----------



## mdgreco191 (Oct 27, 2016)

NE is still 2 a day, but everywhere else is still 1 a day. 

I have a SRH scoped and ready to drop a deer.  I just need to bring it with me instead of the rifle...


----------



## brriner (Oct 27, 2016)

It's fun to take a deer with it!  I've managed 3.


----------

